# Kabal of the Lords of Iron Thorn



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

Hello all,

Finally started work on my first army, the Dark Eldar Kabal of the Lords of Iron Thorn. My painting skills are still new and thus the models aren't top quality but I think they came out ok.

I don't have a main aim for the log. Just to show my models, get a few comments and try to keep myself working towards finishing the Kabal.

For those who don't know about the Lords of Iron Thorn here is the lore behind them, and the name of their and my leader.



Lexicanum said:


> The Lords of Iron Thorn can trace their origins to the founding of Commorragh itself. One of the greatest noble houses of the old order, the Thornlords are to this day a very powerful force in the Dark City, for they control the last remaining hanging garden of psy-lotus in all of Commorragh. Though they still consider themselves 'of true blood', the Lords of Iron Thorn wisely refrain from discussing their pedigree in front of the Kabal of the Black Heart, for Vect keeps a very close eye on his ancient rivals.
> 
> The current wearer of the Ironthorn Crown is the dangerously crazed Marquis Vaulkhere, a towering and bombastic lotus-fiend who spends only a few minutes every cycle in his right mind. The Marquis practically bleeds an aura of faded grandeur, but woe betide any who criticise his leadership, for under his velvet façade of sophistication lurks an unholy terror just waiting for an excuse to maim and kill.


And so here we go.




























These are the first of my first Warrior squad, so far only five of them are done but the other five are washed and waiting for highlights, fine and details.

After them come my next batch. The Incubus "Thorn Knights" and the dreaded Marquis Vaulkhere.





























Will update the log once some more models are finished.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Mr.Malevolent (Jun 19, 2011)

I definitely like where your going with these. Cant wait to see more. + rep


----------



## JAMOB (Dec 30, 2010)

Well... Im impressed. I like where this is going and where it already is. The only thing is take pictures on a lighter background, preferably white, because dark models on a dark background is hard to see well. It is hard to give feedback if we cant see the models clearly. And dont get your thumb in the picture. I do think the warriors are really good, and the, thorn knights was it? well they are looking good, and have the potential to be amazing. Good luck with this, though it doesn't look like you'll need it...


----------



## Bane_of_Kings (Oct 28, 2009)

Pretty nice stuff so far LotN .


----------



## Disciple_of_Ezekiel (May 23, 2010)

Nice start, if I may make a suggestion, try to make your armour highlights a little thinner on all the edges.


----------



## elmir (Apr 14, 2011)

Looks good for a start. I would suggest some heavy black washing... And I mean like 3-4 coats with badap black or something. I did a small tutorial on how you can use washes to create rather smooth and fine highlights and I think that can really help create a better effect for the armour in this case.

For reference: http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/showthread.php?t=92439

I think this would help a great deal. You might even want to consider trying an even lighter grey tone for the absolute edges of your armourplates to create even more contrast and to make it pop even more. That generally tends to work more for eldar armies then imperial stuff imo.


----------

